# Question about "Locking" Banana plugs



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi All. I hope this is the right place to post this question. I bought some "locking" banana plugs to terminate my speaker cables, but they do not fit into any of the binding posts on either of my receivers (Denon and Onkyo) or to the back of any of my speakers (Paradigm). That leads me to wonder whether there are different specs for these plugs. I honestly thought the posts on all AV receivers and speakers are speced the same.
Can someone explain to me why they do not fit?

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Denon and Onkyo are definitely standard. Do you have a link to the banana plugs you bought?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure that they are not in the "locked" position when your trying to insert them into the binding posts.


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

They seemed to have been "locked". A rare flash of brilliance got me to the solution.
As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dogmatix said:


> They seemed to have been "locked". A rare flash of brilliance got me to the solution.
> As always, thanks for your help.


LOL, Done it myself so no big deal. :T


----------

